# Brands by/aimed at PoC



## Beauty Mark (Mar 8, 2007)

What are they? What are your thoughts on them? Do they do a better job of servicing your needs?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

Iman... I really like her products b.c she has shades that are light enough for fair skinned ppl to use for something for asians like myself and for woman of color


----------



## Me220 (Mar 8, 2007)

My all time favorite, MilanMinerals. I get my foundation from there; the service is beyond phenomenal. The shades are soo awesome and the product quality is amazing. Best of all, owned and operated by a WoC who knows her stuff. Great line.


----------



## aziza (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Candace!! I still haven't found my perfect shade yet in her foundation but her eyeshadows and everything else are so gorgeous. He customer service is A++++! If you ever need help choosing shades just drop her an email and she'll get back to you ASAP

I rarely come into contact with lines geared toward Black women. Iman is nowhere to be found in my area, Black Opal is hard to find, and Black Radiance's products are rarely stocked in my neighborhood Walmart. The only line that I'm around all the time is Fashion Fair and that's because I work there!!! Yay for me! The job kind of just fell in my lap lol... but more about that later.

Fashion Fair is great as far as eyeshadow, lipstick, and blush go (the blushes are toooo gorgeous). Golden Sunset, Bronze, and the Golden Light’s beauty Highlighter (what kind of name is that?) are my favorites... 

I'm having a serious issue with their foundations. On the darkest skin, the colors match beautifully but the lighter you go the more skewed they get. Some shades are pure pink...others are pure orange. WTF? The formulas are so outdated too…some are thick and nasty. The liquids are thin and runny. Its time that they hire a new chemist. Until then I refuse to put that crap on my face. 

The liners and glosses are generic. The glosses thin and have no staying power. The liners are difficult to use and come in a few generic colors. NYC, Prestige, and Wet n’ Wild definitely outdo them in that area. 

They recently came out with a line of brushes (3...whopdeedo). They had me using Q-tips to apply e/s before (WTF?). The brushes range from $15 to $22.50. Right now, they’re offering an e/s, blush, and powder brush.  From what I can tell they’re synthetic and kind of scratchy. Makes me want to walk over to the MAC counter and grab someone’s brush belt. 

My biggest gripe is the way they present the product. That brown and beige packaging is so dated it is not even funny. Some of the skincare is packaged in heavy glass bottles and the tester units are butt ugly.  It seems to me that the Johnson family is also hesitant to change its marketing strategies. If a new collection comes out you’ll never know about it because it’s hardly advertised. Fashion Fair ads are only place in Ebony. What good does that do? 

Drives me crazy.  I also think they’re afraid to lose their current customers if they do make drastic changes. A good chunk of my clients are older women (60’s-70’s) who’ve used the line since it’s inception in the 50’s and are accustomed to the way things are. It’s a bad business move IMO. I hate to be morbid but when these women pass on who’s going to patronize the line? Not my generation…I can tell you that for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My verdict: Not the best thing in the world but don't be afraid to stop by a counter now and then. I must confess that with what I've got to work with I do some magical things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 End of essay.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_ 
I'm having a serious issue with their foundations. On the darkest skin, the colors match beautifully but the lighter you go the more skewed they get. Some shades are pure pink...others are pure orange. WTF?_

 
I found this too. I remember way back when I first started using foundation, I couldn't find a match in ANY brand. I'm a relatively fair skinned mixed race cuban, and everything then was wayyyy too pinky. Even darker shades were too red. I'm more towards gold but I have a little pink. I tried Fashion Fair too but back then (in the early 80's) their very limited lighter shades were even WORSE if you can believe that.



  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_My biggest gripe is the way they present the product. That brown and beige packaging is so dated it is not even funny. Some of the skincare is packaged in heavy glass bottles and the tester units are butt ugly. It seems to me that the Johnson family is also hesitant to change its marketing strategies. If a new collection comes out you’ll never know about it because it’s hardly advertised. Fashion Fair ads are only place in Ebony. What good does that do? 
_

 
Ahh man well it is a vast improvement on that scary pink marbled plastic they had when I used to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love Iman creme foundation. I have some of these in my kit, alongside many other brands and have good results with them cos they have a good range in the more deep mahoganies (earth) to the lighter golds (sand) which is what I sometimes use.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 9, 2007)

I love Iman stick foundation...Sand 4, med. coverage and stays on all day with my blot pdr. Her bronzer is good...no shimmer. I think I have clay and wear it when I'm about NC 44. 
She appeals to me bc: (besides my shade)
I like how her site shows looks (w/ pics) for all women of color. ***Her site also says what her colors are equal to in colors of other brands including MAC.(www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/) *** If you want an example of what a WOC brand looks like, check out her site. PS Since im in the "Sand" Catagory she describes it as: Light to light/medium tonalities from warm butterscotch to café au lait. MMMMMMMMMM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why wouldnt I buy? My color sounds great! As well as the other skintones.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_My all time favorite, MilanMinerals. I get my foundation from there; the service is beyond phenomenal. The shades are soo awesome and the product quality is amazing. Best of all, owned and operated by a WoC who knows her stuff. Great line._

 
Are her e/s high quality? What colors are your faves?


----------



## aziza (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 

 
_*I found this too. I remember way back when I first started using foundation, I couldn't find a match in ANY brand. I'm a relatively fair skinned mixed race cuban, and everything then was wayyyy too pinky. Even darker shades were too red. I'm more towards gold but I have a little pink. I tried Fashion Fair too but back then (in the early 80's) their very limited lighter shades were even WORSE if you can believe that*.
_

 
Ok the the thought of that is absolutely terrifying!:eek2:


----------



## Tawanalee (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_I like how her site shows looks (w/ pics) for all women of color. ***Her site also says what her colors are equal to in colors of other brands including MAC.(www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/) ***_

 
I'm Clay 5 in Iman, but when I checked to see what color I was in MAC, Clay 5 wasn't even listed!!!! Argh!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_I. 
**Her site also says what her colors are equal to in colors of other brands including MAC._

 
ok I couldn't find this chart, help


----------



## L281173 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Are her e/s high quality? What colors are your faves?_

 
Milan Mineral's eyeshadows are gorgeous.  Some of my favorites are Black- n-Blue, Hyphy, Yield, Extassy, Shyne Copper, Shyne Emerald, Shyne Melon,Blacques Goldilocks, Yield, and Black Eve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought some Iman foundation. I'm a Clay 5 in that and a C7/ NW45 in MAC.


----------



## Me220 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Are her e/s high quality? What colors are your faves?_

 
I haven't found a color I don't like yet. Here is a blue look that uses all MilanMinerals.


Hosted on Fotki

I love the staying power and vibrancy of the colors. Plus they blend beautifully.


----------

